# [gelöst] Linuxraid - wie finde die defekte Festplatte heraus

## boospy

Hallo Leute

Mir ist jetzt folgendes durch den Kopf gegangen. Ich hab einige Geräte mit Linuxraid am laufen. In einem Gerät sind immer die gleichen Festplatten eingebaut. Wie finde ich denn jetzt heraus was für eine Platte ich ausbauen muss wenn ein Defekt vorliegt?

Ich mein nur mit den Festplattenbezeichnungen geht das nicht. SDA und SDB usw. änderen sich je nachdem wieviel Platten eingebaut sind, Anschluss bezogen ist es auch nicht. Also wie löst man denn jetzt sowas?

lg

boospyLast edited by boospy on Sun Dec 04, 2011 9:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## b3rT

Durch das Auslesen der Seriennummer per Software (z.B. smartctl). Diese steht meist auch auf einem Aufkleber auf der Festplatte. Somit hast du eine Zuordnung zwischen Device und der Hardware. Geht das softwareseitige Auslesen nicht mehr, hat die Platte zumeist auch keinen Spin-Up mehr und es lässt sich durch 'Handauflegen' spüren, welche defekt ist.

----------

## py-ro

Oder Ausschlussverfahren, die SN die man nicht auslesen konnte ist die defekte.   :Cool: 

----------

## root_tux_linux

Festplatte ausgefallen?

ggf. mit mdadm  Raid-Testen?

```
cat /proc/mdstat
```

Aha, /dev/sdb tot

```
smartctl --info /dev/sdb
```

Aha, Festplatte entfernen

Ich in meinem Fall hab an jeder Festplatte nen Kleber mit der Bezeichnung z.B. /dev/sda für die Platte an S-ATA0.

----------

## boospy

Vielen Dank Leute, ja das funzt so super. Hab mir jetzt zwischenzeitlich das Buch "Linux Hochverfügbarkeit" gekauft. Das stehen solche Dinge auch sehr detailliert drinnen.

lg

boospy

----------

